# some expressions about a hat



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I would like to know these expressions regarding a hat.

Wear a hat! / Take off your hat!

"Kantaa hattu!" "Otta hattusi pois!"

He was wearing his hat backwards. She wears her hat like this: http://pds.exblog.jp/pds/1/200509/18/13/e0031613_10503512.jpg

"Hän kantoi hattunsa taaksepäin." "Hän kantaa hattunsa diagonaaliksi."

He is wearing his hat very deep. (in this manner: http://dmall.jp/eximg/item/main/63541.jpg)

"Hän kantaa hattunsa syväksi."


----------



## tbsvk

I'm definitely far from Finnish language, but it seems, that in Finland they not "kantaa" the hats, but "panna" them "päälle".
So, "Pane hattusi päälle!" and "Ota hattu pois päästäsi!"
And don't forget about verbs in imperative mode.


----------



## akana

I figured I'd take a stab at the bottom ones. If nothing else, it'll pop it to the top of the list and the Finns can correct me. I think that the verb _pitää_ is an okay translation for "to wear."



Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> I would like to know these expressions regarding a hat.
> 
> He was wearing his hat backwards. She wears her hat like this: http://pds.exblog.jp/pds/1/200509/18/13/e0031613_10503512.jpg
> 
> _Hän piti hattua nurin. Hän piti hattua vinossa./Hänellä oli hattu vinosti päässä.
> _
> I think that the word _nurin_ can be used for "backward," "inside out," and "upside down."
> 
> He is wearing his hat very deep. (in this manner: http://dmall.jp/eximg/item/main/63541.jpg)
> 
> _Hän piti hattua syvällä päässä./Hänellä oli hattu syvällä päässä._


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

These suggestions by Akana are fine:
_Hän piti hattua[an] vinossa. / Hänellä oli hattu vinosti päässä[än]._
_Hän piti hattua[an] syvällä päässä./Hänellä oli hattu syvällä päässä._


----------

